# Albino Betta



## heythatsme (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else had seen the aquabid auction for the albino betta.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1289857202

I'm not gunna get it, in part because I doubt its authenticity and also, I don't want to spend 2 grand on a fish that if it is real, will more than likely have lots of health problems and I wouldn't be able to breed anyways.
Your guys' thoughts?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

OH GOSH thats crazy! yeah, she would probably health problems, so definitely not worth $2000


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I posted about this a few weeks ago. I doubt anyone is going to buy that fish. For one it has a genetic deformity and it also has horrible fin structure.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a real fish, but probably has a lot of health problems. And it being a female doesn't help much, people only pay the big bucks for males :/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not neccessairly. I'll pay top dollar for a female that has good fins just as I would a male. Problem is that most people selling females don't put up the good ones.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with 1f2f.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I posted about this a few weeks ago. I doubt anyone is going to buy that fish. For one it has a genetic deformity and it also has horrible fin structure.


Yeah, it makes me think it was all a scam to get attention. It has clearly gone around the internet well.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I couldn't see it; but don't albino bettas have eye sight problems?


----------

